

Revision3 Removes Epic-Fu and Wine Library TV; Scoble Ponders a Restructuring - byosko
http://www.centernetworks.com/revision3-online-video-scoble-fast-company-tv

======
moses1400
i wonder what scoble can cut - isn't he the only one?

